# follow up appointment today



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi girls, 

I just wanted to do a general post to let you know about our follow up today.  It didnt go too well from our viewpoint.  We've had 3 ICSI/ES attempts and were told today that we cant egg share again.  Apparently my eggs are poor quality so it wouldnt be fair to donate them to another couple.  I can understand that but we were confused as to why the egg quality hadnt been mentioned to us previously.   So we need to pay for future cycles ourselves.  We havent got the money for that at the minute.    I've had alot of tantrums and cried alot today.  Each hurdle seems to get bigger.

We've considered changing clinics.  The advantages are that its a fresh start and some other clinics in the area have a higher success rate.  The disadvantages are that it will cost us more (our current clinic wont charge us as much for SSR as we have had it done there before, and will also give us a discount because we have been there a long time!), and some other clinics have a long waiting time (we have been quoted anything from September this year to February 0.  So, we dont know what to do. We will start saving and keep our options open.  

I'm trying to stay calm but its really not been a good day.  It feels like another hurdle has been put in front of us, and hearing about my egg quality really shocked me.  If they are poor quality at this age (27), the surely they'll only get worse as I get older.   On the plus side, if we keep them all instead of donating half then we might have a higher chance of getting some good ones and even some frozen embryos (which we've never managed before).  I'm starting to ramble now so I'll go.  Good luck to you all.  I'll keep in touch.

Tracy xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi  Tracey so sorry things didnt go well for u and your dh mind its taken them 3 attempts to tell you your eggs are not good enough quality.Dont be disheartened i also have had 3 bfn there i didnt go for a follow up because i know i can do it.I had grade 2 and grade 1/2 embies and still got all bfn but when i got my bfp with my ds they were grade 2 and grade 3 and i had a twin pg sadly one didnt make it .Maybe it might be worth giving somewhere else a try.Take care luv gac xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Tracy    i'm so sorry sweetheart. I too can't believe they have let you share for 3 cycles if your egg quality is poor?! Maybe that was just the last cycle? Do you know if any of your recipients were successful? I really don't know what to suggest hun, maybe changing clinics will be a good move, do what you feel instinctively. Certainly your chances have to be higher if you can get the money together for a cycle and keep all your eggs    all the very best, you have tried to help other couples, you so deserve some luck!!

Lots of love Maria xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya tracy

I am so very sorry that your follow up appt didnt go better

I am sad that u cant share again a little suprised that its taken 3 cycles to tell u about your egg quality

I just want to reach out to you and give u a big  so a virtual one will have to do

I wish i had some advice, perhaps to start saving and then consider your options a little bit further down the line

thinking of you and keep in touch sweetheart

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Tracey, 

Im so sorry you had bad news today, and really sorry that they have only told you today about your egg quality. Maybe when you feel a little more together you can ask why you weren't told earlier? Maybe like Maria said its just your last cycle as I am sure they wouldnt have let you do 3 cycles otherwise?

I hope you and dh can decide what you want to do next, give yourself some time out and have a think. Maybe a change of clinic is what you need, but I understand the feeling of wanting to stay there. 

Good luck hun. Stay in contact with us. 
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks girls.  A bit calmer this morning.  The consultant seemed surprised that no-one had mentioned my egg quality before either!!  We are going to have a think about it all over the next few weeks and take it from there.  The consultant said that instead of a day 3 transfer, we could do a day 5 transfer next time, just to select the best embies and make sure they are strong enough.  I think that would help.  We've also started looking into other clinics but its going to come down to cost and timing in the end.  

T xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Tracy, 
Look abroad its sooo cheap, If you go to Czech Rep you can, fly over for your scans on a day return to Prague with easyjet, booked weeks before it can cost less £30rtn. Pronatal is the clinic there.  There is a new clinic in Brno C.Z charging only EU2800 (£2000) for DE IVF, but what they pay donor comp and her drugs from that, so must be still cheaper for own eggs . Only Ryanair fly to Brno,one flight out perday direct turnaround, Other option go to Greece or even Bulgaria, anyway some where hot and sunny and have an IVF holiday, get 2weeks in the sun and TX for less than U.K clinic (Spain is Pricey). Even the Frosties are stored a lot cheaper abroad.
Wish you all the luck in the world on your journey

XX
Karen


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tracy honey, sorry to read about your follow up appt hunnie.  I can't believe they never mentioned egg quality before!  I can only assume as the others have said that it must have been this cycle only.  Was it Dr Ashour you saw?

I hope you manage to find a way forward honey, and please never give up hope you will get your dream I am sure 

I must admit, I had second thoughts about going back to the Cromwell too, just hope we have made the right decision to stick with them for another attempt!  

Sending you big hugs honey 

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya, 

Thanks for the advice about going abroad.  Its an option we havent ruled out for the future. 

Apparently my eggs have been like that all along - DR Ashour was surprised that no-one had mentioned it to us on previous cycles!!!

We will have some money left over if/when our house sale goes though (in the final stages but it fell through last time so theres no guarantee), so we will use that money.  Hopefully this means we can try again within 3 months.  Don't know where yet though.  The centre for life is a possibility and they said we could cycle there in September ish.  The QE said it would be longer.  The Cromwell said from next month.  

We are going back to our GP to ask if they will do the blood tests for us this time.  They refused before but its been so long that its worth us asking again.  That will save some money.  We have an appointment at the centre for life at the end of this month so we'll see what they say.  But we havent ruled out going back to the Cromwell yet because they know us best.  Time (and alot of thinking about it!) will tell.

Tracy xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Have you thought about "foresight"??

I saw a pregnancy programme about it and the lady on there had egg problems and went to foresight and got pregnant.

They do a hair analysis - this is going to be my next step if I get a BFN... It is only £80.00 per couple and they can tell what vitamins you are needing. Worth a try?

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/hairanalysis_process.htm

/links


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks.  I'll follow the link and read up on it.  Good luck with your treatment.  We havent chatted much but I've followed your story.  Hope you get the BFP you deserve.

Tracy xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks babe, same for you too! we will all get there one way or another!


----------

